# primers with blackhorn 209



## ranger374 (Oct 5, 2010)

started out today with blackhorn 209 100 gr by volume, 300 gn hornady sst, and federal 209's.  2 out of 3 went click boom.

then swapped to winchester 209's and had no problems.

anybody else tried blackhorn with federal 209's


----------



## Carp (Oct 6, 2010)

I hear it does good with the hotter primers. Federal 209A is supposed to be one of them.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 6, 2010)

They told me to use CCI209M primers. However did all my sighting in using the CCI209's and did not have any problems.  But I will switch to the mag primers to insure there will not be any problems.


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 6, 2010)

Carp said:


> I hear it does good with the hotter primers. Federal 209A is supposed to be one of them.



that's what i was thinking too.  evidetly the winchester is just a little hotter than the federals.  i've got some cci 209, but have not tried them yet.  i know winchester makes a 209A aslo.


----------



## Caver Dave (Oct 6, 2010)

Last spring when I got the Encore ready to sight in, all I could find locally (Gander I think?) were Federal 209A's. After hearing all the hoopla about CCI's being the must have 209's, I was skeptical... but after approx. 45 shots, I'm very pleased with the Fed 209A w/ 100gr BH209! (ZERO hangfires or misfires)

I originally shot the TC ShockWaves (also all that were available locally), but after hearing the woes surrounding them (pass thru's, no blood, no expansion), I switched to 250gr Hornady XTP's & Harvester CrushRibs (100 bullets/sabots were less than 30 prepackaged combos). Groups opened up 1/2"-3/4" at 100yds, BUT I have little doubt that they will flat drop a deer when hit!

A bud that reloads extensively has tested the terminal ballistics of the XTP's (his fav "defensive" bullet in .44Mag) and a local ML hunter using the XTP's both say the same thing... "massive damage & a blood trail Stevie Wonder could follow"!


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 6, 2010)

Caver Dave said:


> Last spring when I got the Encore ready to sight in, all I could find locally (Gander I think?) were Federal 209A's. After hearing all the hoopla about CCI's being the must have 209's, I was skeptical... but after approx. 45 shots, I'm very pleased with the Fed 209A w/ 100gr BH209! (ZERO hangfires or misfires)
> 
> I originally shot the TC ShockWaves (also all that were available locally), but after hearing the woes surrounding them (pass thru's, no blood, no expansion), I switched to 250gr Hornady XTP's & Harvester CrushRibs (100 bullets/sabots were less than 30 prepackaged combos). Groups opened up 1/2"-3/4" at 100yds, BUT I have little doubt that they will flat drop a deer when hit!
> 
> A bud that reloads extensively has tested the terminal ballistics of the XTP's (his fav "defensive" bullet in .44Mag) and a local ML hunter using the XTP's both say the same thing... "massive damage & a blood trail Stevie Wonder could follow"!



i didn't know they made a XTP muzzleloader bullet.  i load the 50 cal xtp for my 500 S&W and my 44 mag--those are some good bullets.

i wonder if the 300gn sst's have the same problems as the 250 t/c shockwaves???

The 209A is definetally a hotter primer, i have loaded up some HOT buckshot loads with them.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 6, 2010)

209a is way to dirty and unreliable in my rifles. They do good with american pioneer though.

 cci 209m for me when hunting.


----------



## Caver Dave (Oct 7, 2010)

ranger374 said:


> i didn't know they made a XTP muzzleloader bullet



They're just .452" 250gr HP/XTP's for reloading handgun ammo. I thought they were different than a ML bullet until I saw a Hornady package (bullets & sabots) at Dicks last week = same bullet, even had the same cannelure... just a lot less $ buying in bulk!


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 8, 2010)

Caver Dave said:


> They're just .452" 250gr HP/XTP's for reloading handgun ammo. I thought they were different than a ML bullet until I saw a Hornady package (bullets & sabots) at Dicks last week = same bullet, even had the same cannelure... just a lot less $ buying in bulk!



yeah, after i read your post, it got me to thinking.  I have a box of 58 cal hornady sabots.  I looked at the bullet, and thought man that don't look no bigger than the bullets i'm shooting in the 50.   So i measured it with a caliper, and sure enough, it was a 45 cal bullet.  

i got on midwayusa and looked them up.  man thats a LOT cheaper to buy those bullets, and a pack of 50 cal sabots cut for 45 cal bullets.  So, that's what i plan to do!!!

I know that they make 45 cal bullets in .451 and .452  Have you tried both, or just shot the .452's??  i guess each barrel will have one it likes better than the other.


----------



## Caver Dave (Oct 18, 2010)

ranger374 said:


> I know that they make 45 cal bullets in .451 and .452  Have you tried both, or just shot the .452's?



Just the .452s so far. I do have a bud that reloads the XTPs in .451, but suspect they're in the 200gr range... maybe 230gr

Might have to bum a few next trip to the range just to see!


----------



## Loukiii (Oct 21, 2010)

I used the .451 in 230 gr hornady xtp this year. 

Awesome results. I shot 2 deer both were double lung shots. Both dropped where they stood. First one was only about 25 yards away. Second was about 90 yards. Nice big hole going in. Nice slightly bigger hole coming out. 

I used 85 gr of bh209 and federal primers. Havent had any problems.


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just be aware,, if you have a CVA "Electra" it will-not shoot the new Blackhorn 209 powder,,, it will shoot the other powders fine.


----------



## SSCGREG (Nov 17, 2010)

CCI 209M's for the last 2 years no problems.


----------



## jdmac (Jan 19, 2011)

-WINCHESTER W209 primers work great with BH209 in my TC Bone Collector.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 19, 2011)

After a ruined muzzleloader hunt last year with a new gun, i found that they recommend the magnum primers.  Also had to have my breach plug widened.  Blackhorn will do that for you for free if you send them the plug.  No problems ever since.


----------

